# "The Wind Rises" anime focuses on life of Japanese designer of WW2 Zero Fighter



## CougarKing (23 Jul 2013)

"Kaze Tachinu" /風立ちぬ ("The Wind Rises") official trailer

This upcoming anime film is a fictionalized life story of aircraft designer Jiro Horikoshi who led the team which built the infamous A6M2 zero fighter, pictured below, which was the scourge to Allied fighters in the Pacific front of World War II. 

No doubt there will soon be a version with English subtitles.


----------



## CougarKing (18 Feb 2014)

BUMP.

thread bumped as a reminder. Movie comes out in select theatres on Feb.21st, and everywhere on Feb.28th.

"The Wind Rises (Trailer)


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Mar 2015)

Got a copy of this and watched it recently.

I can't vouch for the accuracy of the history/biography or the engineering, but it's an interesting and beautifully animated view of the intersection of art, engineering and war - a lovely film to watch.


----------

